
The bottom line: iPhone 4 vs. Android’s best - jaybol
http://scobleizer.com/2010/06/07/the-bottom-line-iphone-4-vs-androids-best-does-nokia-microsoft-rim-have-a-chance-in-getting-into-the-game/
======
rbranson
Nobody can really comment accurately on a phone that isn't even in their hands
yet. Please.

